# Automatically reboot on kernel panic?

## emmjay79

Hey all,

I have a server that crashes when it's running vmware. It doesn't have a service console, and seems to want to crash when I don't have physical access to it (such as after hours).

Is there a way that I can configure the kernel to automatically reboot if it crashes? There's really no point in returning to the console and having to power cycle the box, and if I was interested in the kernel output, I'd install the lLKCD   :Smile:  (http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux-Crash-HOWTO/)

Cheers,

   -- M.

----------

## PaulBredbury

See this thread.

----------

## emmjay79

Awesome! Thanks!

----------

